# Tito au natural



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Kind of a different "stacked" photo. We were at the UKC premier this weekend, and I asked an adorable little junior handler (who does an incredible job, the girl has major talent!) to take Tito in the breed ring for me. In UKC you can't pay a handler, but anyone can show your dog if they want to.
This isn't a win photo, I just wanted a photo of him with her. It's Tito in the rough, he hasn't been blow dried after dock diving for 2 days, and the only thing on him that's been trimmed is his feet; UKC strongly discourages trimming/clipping for the show ring.
So this is the boy, au natural!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Still beautiful Barb


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He still looks mighty fine to me.:smooch:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's a hunk<:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good, Tito!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a HANDSOME boy!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great photo! He's so handsome!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just gorgeous...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I prefer the tossled look...it's kinda like a 5'oclock shadow on a guy, which I prefer.  
The little girl looks pretty darn happy to pose with Tito.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he looks amazing! I like em better au natural, the natural beauty means more to me than the made up look.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tito*

Tito is a NATURAL BEAUTY and the junior handler is a pretty girl!


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice pic.

He is simply adorable!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a spectacular guy!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That little girl looks Pleased as Punch, and with good reason, Tito looks fabulous.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tito is looking good. UKC shows are so much fun.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's a very nice dog, Barb, trimmed or not!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Add me to the list of people who prefer the natural look!! This is my favorite conformation picture of him!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I think I like then natural, too. Of course, they are beautiful all groomed, but this is natural beauty.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

He looks great. I miss seeing you guys. Been thinking lately maybe next year might be time for a puppy. Any ideas if there will be any Tito babies on the ground then?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Love him! I wish AKC was more natural too. Is he in coat right now?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tito is a gorgeous golden boy!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Great looking boy !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A couple of things in the works, nothing for sure. One, if it happens, I think you will be VERY interested in.... 



my4goldens said:


> He looks great. I miss seeing you guys. Been thinking lately maybe next year might be time for a puppy. Any ideas if there will be any Tito babies on the ground then?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!
Yes, he's pretty much in coat now, at least his summer coat. It's pretty thick, but not long. On the CCA the evaluators called it "medium" length.




GoldenSail said:


> Love him! I wish AKC was more natural too. Is he in coat right now?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks mighty handsome to me!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I vastly prefer the look of a Golden with an absolute minimum of trimming. The sculpted show look seems to minimize the working look of a proper coat.

Nothing against show grooming! I understand the purpose is to show off the dog and his structure. I just like it when the coat is shown off in its natural state.

Actually, the breed standard does say "Feet may be trimmed and stray hairs neatened, but the natural appearance of coat or outline should not be altered by cutting or clipping," so I almost feel the "au natural" look is closer to that anyway.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> A couple of things in the works, nothing for sure. One, if it happens, I think you will be VERY interested in....


Oh, good, keep me informed. I am finally starting to look down the road a little bit towards a new puppy. After I lost Tess I almost had decided no more dogs for me, especially since I still have two seniors here. But I am starting to think a little bit about maybe a new puppy some day. 

Donna


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ian'sgran said:


> I think I like then natural, too. Of course, they are beautiful all groomed, but this is natural beauty.


yours is too expressive.. 
I can see the pics..


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Very handsome boy.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's got beautiful color, love that deep gold.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

It's good to see a pic of Mr. Tito again! He's looking great ....... as always.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you need to add this picture to your webpage!


----------

